# Freedom 85



## gentlepuppies (Jan 17, 2016)

*Freedom 27/85*

Figured it'll be cool too look back at this in a few years. I love my career and will likely kick the bucket while on the job, so I'm not aiming for early retirement. What I do want to do is get a nice condo and be "established" as soon as possible, which comes with a high price tag given that I'm aiming for either downtown Toronto or downtown Vancouver. Money hasn't really been on my radar; I don't make any conscious effort to limit spending and basically do whatever I please, however my tastes aren't expensive to begin with, and have little interest in vacations.

Currently 27 and single, netting just over $50K.
About $40K in RRSP, $35K in TFSA, $25K in cash
All expenses, rent, food, etc average about $2500/month
No liabilities, and very few posessions lol


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Somehow I think you'll retire before 85 LOL. Nice savings rate at $10k per year ... especially at your age. Out of curiosity, what does 'established' mean to you? Location / home / spouse / kids???


----------



## gentlepuppies (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm actually saving over $20k a year ($50k is net salary). Spending varies from $2000-$2500/month. "Established", meaning I have a permanent home (as opposed to renting) and can splurge on high design, nice things, etc haha.


----------

